# Mesquite Forks



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

My boys found these Mesquite Forks for me for Cristmas so I had to make one up. I used a microwave to dry the fork. The fork went from 71.5 grain down to 53.6 so I lost 17.9 graim in water. If anybody wants to use this method here is a link to specific instructions and it works really well.
http://www3.sympatico.ca/3jdw8/microwavedrying.htm
I polished out the fork and I think I will put on 3/4 inch latex .030 to shoot 3/8 steel. The last picture is the front of the fork. It has a natural curve to fit my thumb.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a great link on drying wood!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

nice forks mate,i use that stuff for smoking meats!


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

A good link with top advice cheers.


----------

